# Bees (or wasps) in our hot tub - please help



## ruthie (Sep 10, 2011)

We have these wasps or bees that won't leave (pictures below). We have sprayed Raid wasp spray, emptied the dang can, on 'em. They just won't leave.

We put a bee catcher plastic jug w/orange soda pop in it immediately above their spot but they won't go in it.

Even when the chemicals are 100% spot on what they should be they are there.

Any ideas? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## mickey cassiba (Mar 17, 2011)

Not sure where you're at but down here we're in a drought situation. I get everything from possums to bats(and all manner of insects) in the pool and spa. When they're thirsty they're gonna drink.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

You are another Texan----Right?

They are thirsty----Set up another watering hole for the little guys.:laughing:


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

I wonder if floating a little Baby Oil on top of the water would deter them? And/Or if it'd hurt anything?

DM


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

They look like honey bees - which are threatened by colony collapse disorder (CCD). Maybe set up a more attractive watering hole for them.

I know it's hard to be compassionate for stinging insects - but honey bees genuinely need all the help we can give them.


----------

